
Google's influence over free software: threats, sanctions and bullying - josteink
https://debian.community/google-influence-free-open-source-software-community-threats-sanctions-bullying/
======
hlieberman
debian.community is run by an expelled Debian developer as a grinding axe
against everyone he delusionally perceives to be against him. We should treat
Daniel with pity and concern, but that doesn't mean his accusations are
meaningful in any way.

~~~
paultag
Came here to post the same thing. This is a wildly bad site that's not
affiliated with the Debian community.

------
nanoscopic
Is the Debian "we will not hide problems" a wide German thing? I noticed the
same sort of behavior described in this article while working for SUSE.

At SUSE there was a meeting held ( in Germany ) where everyone from SUSE was
encouraged to speak up openly about anything they were concerned about, and
told that those issues would be addressed in an open and truthful manner for
all to see.

I thought it was really great to have such a meeting and ask for everyone to
be truly open. The reality I encountered after speaking up openly was quite
different.

While everyone was allowed to speak out openly, the real answers to many of
the "going ons" was hidden. Even in said "we are being totally open" meeting
upper management directly lied about specific events. I confronted said
manager, was told "it was none of my business" and then later terminated over
it.

It's water under the bridge, and I am happy to be away from them now... my
question is simply if this sort of "well you can speak up, and then we'll use
that information against you" is a common thing in the German / western world
of OSS.

------
alexandrerond
While it is impossible to draw clear conclusions from clearly partisan
accounts like this (who knows what really happened), it is true that just a
glance of the FSFE donors page made me change my mind from becoming a member.

It's like taking money from an oil corp to fight climate change...

------
kerng
Is there a summary or further brief explanation? I'm confused and am not able
to follow or understand this post.

